# Anybody wants to do nsfw rp via discord?



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

I like developed more "down to earth" (as much as furry rp can be down to earth XD) characters. Also stories that might involve strong emotions, possibly violence. I like world building and building side characters too (for immersion). I am really into rps that I start. I expect literate person who will put effort into the roleplay, so It will move along. Also this should be well thought out so most of the details are checked, including all likes and dislikes and characters. This should be collaborative work.  

About setting I might just drop few examples; cyberpunk, post apo, dark fantasy, medival japan? (lol that would be interesting If we could learn a bit about it and rp), something from your OC universe or mine.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

*SOMEONE SAY VIOLENCE?*


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

What's the hourly rate of this position? Literacy ain't cheap these days.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> What's the hourly rate of this position? Literacy ain't cheap these days.


non


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> *SOMEONE SAY VIOLENCE?*


possibly *VIOLENCE*


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> possibly *VIOLENCE*


>:3


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> possibly *VIOLENCE*


You let them in, and "Possibly" is no longer an option.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> You let them in, and "Possibly" is no longer an option.


I am ok with that. It is rp violence after all. I just hope It will mean something not be just violence for violence sake... right @Vanessa Howl ?


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

*Daurvn in his chop-shop is repairing a damaged hover-system, suddenly Ms Howl walks in, she asks with a grin, "Where's my money?" Daurvn says nothing. A moment later Ms Howl walks out of the shop, around her waist, a bear skin dress.*

This is how I'd picture it would go with an avatar holding a knife...


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I am ok with that. It is rp violence after all. I just hope It will mean something not be just violence for violence sake... right @Vanessa Howl ?


Can it be violent for the sake of getting me off?<_< >_>


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> *Daurvn in his chop-shop is repairing a damaged hover-system, suddenly Ms Howl walks in, she asks with a grin, "Where's my money?" Daurvn says nothing. A moment later Ms Howl walks out of the chop-shop, around her waist, a bear skin dress.*
> 
> This is how I'd picture it would go with an avatar holding a knife...


You give her too much credit: she's not a mobster, just a psychotic serial killer with a nice bone collection.XD


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> You give her too much credit: she's not a mobster, just a psychotic serial killer with a nice bone collection.XD


That's just it, Daurvn didn't owe her any money.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> That's just it, Daurvn didn't owe her any money.


Oh my.XD


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Can it be violent for the sake of getting me off?<_< >_>


Woooow wow, holy shit! Ok. 


Daurvn said:


> *Daurvn in his chop-shop is repairing a damaged hover-system, suddenly Ms Howl walks in, she asks with a grin, "Where's my money?" Daurvn says nothing. A moment later Ms Howl walks out of the shop, around her waist, a bear skin dress.*
> 
> This is how I'd picture it would go with an avatar holding a knife...


Brown bears are pretty strong. Maybe If she caught you by surprise with precise stabbing. But I am not sure I want to rp with psychotic killer. Unless as a detective.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Ok one more rule: we do not get off on hurting people. Just one more condition to this rp (unless It is bdsm- but I don't think Vanessa meant It)


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Woooow wow, holy shit! Ok.
> 
> Brown bears are pretty strong. Maybe If she caught you by surprise with precise stabbing. But I am not sure I want to rp with psychotic killer. Unless as a detective.


Hey, you said NSFW.>:.O


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Woooow wow, holy shit! Ok.
> 
> Brown bears are pretty strong. Maybe If she caught you by surprise with precise stabbing. But I am not sure I want to rp with psychotic killer. Unless as a detective.


*Perhaps instead she walks in being seductive, they embrace, suddenly Duarvn finds a knife in his back, as he falls, Miss Howl whispers "It's not fun unless it hurts."*


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

My point being, there's a knife in there somewhere.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Hey, you said NSFW.>:.O


I guess I never thought It could be that nsfw, or that wrong. 


Daurvn said:


> *Perhaps instead she walks in being seductive, they embrace, suddenly Duarvn finds a knife in his back, as he falls, Miss Howl whispers "It's not fun unless it hurts."*


Should I leave you both? Or should I be a detective inspecting your dead body?


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I guess I never thought It could be that nsfw, or that wrong.
> 
> Should I leave you both? Or should I be a detective inspecting your dead body?


This ain't NSFW, this is PG-13, maybe change the title for SFW.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> *Perhaps instead she walks in being seductive, they embrace, suddenly Duarvn finds a knife in his back, as he falls, Miss Howl whispers "It's not fun unless it hurts."*


"So it's gonna be forever or it'll go down in flames. You can tell me when it's over. If the high was worth the pain. Got a long list of ex-lovers who'll tell you I'm insane but you know I love you players and you love the game. Cause we're young and we're reckless. We'll take this way too far. It'll leave you breathless or with a nasty scar. Got a long list of ex-lovers who'll tell you I'm insane but I've got a black space, baby: and I'll write your name".

That. That is my response.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I guess I never thought It could be that nsfw, or that wrong.
> 
> Should I leave you both? Or should I be a detective inspecting your dead body?


NEVER underestimate how wrong NSFW can get.XD


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> "So it's gonna be forever or it'll go down in flames. You can tell me when it's over. If the high was worth the pain. Got a long list of ex-lovers who'll tell you I'm insane but you know I love you players and you love the game. Cause we're young and we're reckless. We'll take this way too far. It'll leave you breathless or with a nasty scar. Got a long list of ex-lovers who'll tell you I'm insane but I've got a black space, baby: and I'll write your name".
> 
> That. That is my response.


Pretty sure that's what she chants as they bleed-out.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> "So it's gonna be forever or it'll go down in flames. You can tell me when it's over. If the high was worth the pain. Got a long list of ex-lovers who'll tell you I'm insane but you know I love you players and you love the game. Cause we're young and we're reckless. We'll take this way too far. It'll leave you breathless or with a nasty scar. Got a long list of ex-lovers who'll tell you I'm insane but I've got a black space, baby: and I'll write your name".
> 
> That. That is my response.


edgy, kinda cool tho
Please people It is not open chat after all. It is rp request. If you do not like It/ do not agree with it then you can ignore It.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> edgy, kinda cool tho
> Please people It is not open chat after all. It is rp request. If you do not like It/ do not agree with it then you can ignore It.


Okay, but just FYI, NSFW here is nearly synonymous with sex, so I'd really be careful with your wording, cheers.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> edgy, kinda cool tho
> Please people It is not open chat after all. It is rp request. If you do not like It/ do not agree with it then you can ignore It.


No reason Tyler Swift can't be a psychopathic theme song.

But fine, I'll take my chaos elsewhere.XD


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 1, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> Okay, but just FYI, NSFW here is nearly synonymous with sex, so I'd really be careful with your wording, cheers.


I know I am in for that. I am not in for having ritual lover sacrifices (non sexual violence is ok tho, they just do not mix for me well. Not in the way Vanessa does It at least)


----------



## Anedgyguything (Dec 4, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I like developed more "down to earth" (as much as furry rp can be down to earth XD) characters. Also stories that might involve strong emotions, possibly violence. I like world building and building side characters too (for immersion). I am really into rps that I start. I expect literate person who will put effort into the roleplay, so It will move along. Also this should be well thought out so most of the details are checked, including all likes and dislikes and characters. This should be collaborative work.
> 
> About setting I might just drop few examples; cyberpunk, post apo, dark fantasy, medival japan? (lol that would be interesting If we could learn a bit about it and rp), something from your OC universe or mine.


This still open?


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 4, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> This still open?


Yes Dms open (I might be busy today tho)


----------



## Anedgyguything (Dec 4, 2022)

Im interested, should I dm you?


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 4, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> Im interested, should I dm you?


Yes please, do so


----------

